# Riccia Ground Cover?



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey all, Today i bought some Riccia from Custom Ecos at the Reptile Expo. I bought two small pots of it, seperated it, and spread it out all over my 18x18 exo (land, waterfall, water, everywhere!) I was just kinda wondering... the guy said it would spread fast....how fast? just wondering how long you guys think that it would take for two small pots of Riccia to cover 18x18 ground.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

no ?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

It takes a bit to get going but will then take off. In a month or so you should be able to notice it spreading.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

okay, great


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

I bought riccia when I was up in columbus @ the show. Since putting it in my 10g tank, it has more than tripled in size in a month and a half. i spray water directly onto the moss when I mist the tank.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Take it and break it up into small pieces and just drop it all over the tank, or where you want it. It will close the gaps itself over time.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

should i completely rip it apart to small pieces? i just pulled it apart in patches and littered it on the bottom of the tank. i shouldve bought more tho, i only have two small 2x2" pots of it..


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Pots of it? Have any pictures? Normally it is sold in bags...


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

i dont have any pictures, but its like the pots you buy flowers in. they were just small 2x2 cubes.... i can show you next month at the show, but the moss will probably have grown in by then lol.....i just wish i wouldve bought some more, because now i have no way to get any, and its barely started to spread. and i think my dads getting me the frogs this weekend :shock:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Does it look like this:


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

i cant see that picture  all i see is a box with an x in it


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

What about this one:


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

i can see that picture, and the moss does look like that, just not as long. i cna e-mail a cellphone picture of it to you . just pm me your e-mail address


----------



## wimpy (Dec 14, 2006)

Kyle, 
That's some of the nicest Riccia I've seen. Let me know if you ever want to part with any!. How are you keeping it? I've only had it in aquariums and it would go good for a while, then crash.

Wimpy


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

yes kyle, i agree with wimpy. If your looking to rid yourself of some, ill gladly buy it


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I pulled those pics off google images...  Just to give a quick example.

I by no means have that much growing. I just have a 10gal aquarium I set up for my daughter where I keep enough going to seed a tank every now and then.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

ohh, i see


----------



## devin mac (Oct 4, 2004)

one of the keys to riccia success is a ton of light. riccia really likes to have plenty of it to take off. in lower light areas, taiwan or java moss sees to work better for me, but when i have intense light, riccia is fantastic.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Im not sure how much light it needs out side of the water. I have read that yes in aquariums it requires a good bit of light. I have 3-4 tanks with it growing very well and they are under standard T8 shop lights with 6500k bulbs in them.


----------



## leucofrog (Dec 16, 2006)

ok. and now that i know im getting the frogs within 2 weeks, I NEED RICCIA! i need a lot more than what i have! Im looking for anyone with riccia who wants to sell or give it away! it seems like your so scrunched for time when you know your getting your frogs soon....
:shock:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

It won't take a lot... spread out what you have and give it time. It will fill in the the gaps.


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

my riccia grows like crap for some reason and out of the two tanks i have it in it seems to be greener and whats the word fluffier? well any way ive had it for three months and between the two tanks its perhaps tripled in mass if that.....sigh i should have bought java moss


----------



## Raymond (Aug 26, 2006)

You could also use leaf litter for the bottom of the tank where the riccia has not yet taken hold. The frogs would like it better too.


----------

